# beweisen / nachweisen



## septentrionalis

Hallo, 
 Es gibt im Deutschen zahlreiche Reihen von Verben, deren jedes ein und denselben Stamm und seine eigene unterschiedliche Vorsilbe hat. (Verstehen Sie diesen Satz? Muss ich etwas darin aendern?) Zum Beispiel, der Stamm "weisen" verfuegt ueber eine besonders grosse Reihe: ausweisen, erweisen, beweisen, nachweisen, unterweisen, hinweisen, weisen.
 Vor allem interessire ich mich fuer den Unterschied zwischen "beweisen" und "nachweisen". 
 Bitte machen Sie mir klar, warum in den folgenden Saetzen nur diese Verben moeglich sind?
 Die Mediziner haben nachgewiesen, dass Menschen mit kuenstlichen Organen leben koennen. (warum nicht bewiesen?)
 Der Wissenschaftler beweist die Stichhaltigkeit seiner Hypothesen. (kann man etwas nachweisen (jemandem)?)
 Die Bewerberin weist der Kommission seine Eignung fuer die angebotene Taetigkeit der Laborantin im Forschungsinstitut nach. 
 Der Sachverstaendige fuerte den Nachweis, dass die Ergebnisse der Forschung gefaelscht worden waren. (kann mann hier "den Nachweis fueren" durch "nachweisen" oder "beweisen" ersetzen?)
 Der angeklagte Wissenschaftler konnte aber seine Unschuld beweisen.
 Danke sehr im voraus.


----------



## Kuestenwache

In jedem dieser Sätze sind theoretisch beide Verben möglich, welches verwendet wird ist glaube ich eine Frage des Sprachgefühls.


----------



## elroy

Rein vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, dass bei Vorlage einer konkreten Unterlage o.ä. "nachweisen" gebräuchlicher ist. Man spricht z.B. von einem "Krankenversicherungsnachweis" und nicht von einem "Krankenversicherungsbeweis".

"Beweisen" empfinde ich als allgemeiner. Das bedeutet schlicht und ergreifend, dass man auf irgendeine Art und Weise zeigt, dass etwas gilt.

In wissenschaftlichen Zusammenhängen kommt "nachweisen" recht oft vor ("Die Wissenschaftler haben das und das nachgewiesen").

Einen echten Bedeutungsunterschied kann ich aber zwischen den beiden nicht feststellen.  Ich stimme also Kuestenwache zu; es hat tatsächlich vor allem mit dem Sprachgefühl zu tun.


----------



## Sidjanga

septentrionalis said:


> (kann man etwas nachweisen (jemandem)?)
> Ja, man kann jemandem etwas nachweisen.
> (...)
> Die Bewerberin weist der Kommission *ihre *Eignung fuer die angebotene Taetigkeit als Laborantin im Forschungsinstitut nach.
> Der Sachverstaendige fuerte den Nachweis, dass die Ergebnisse der Forschung gefaelscht worden waren. (kann mann hier "den Nachweis fueren" durch "nachweisen" oder "beweisen" ersetzen?)
> Im Prinzip schon. "Den Nachweis führen" klingt aber detaillierter, nach einer Reihe einzelner Schritte im Rahmen des Gesamtprozesses "den Nachweis führen".
> Der angeklagte Wissenschaftler konnte aber seine Unschuld beweisen.
> Danke sehr im voraus.





elroy said:


> Rein vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, dass bei Vorlage einer konkreten Unterlage o.ä. "nachweisen" gebräuchlicher ist.


Das empfinde ich auch so.
Wenn man sich entscheiden muss oder möchte, ist "nachweisen" allgemein konkreter; "beweisen" ist tendenziell theoretischer: argumentativ, mathematisch.

Bei der Vorlage von Unterlagen ist beweisen meiner Erfahrung nach komplett ungebräuchlich. Man sagt und hört (praktisch) immer _Sie müssen *nach*weisen, dass sie zu diesem Zeitpunkt als Student eingeschrieben waren_ = ein entsprechendes Dokument vorlegen.

Dagegen spricht man immer davon, etwas *mathematisch *zu *be*weisen: also auf einer theoretischen Ebene.

Das Vorhandensein oder Nichtvorhandensein einer bestimmten Chemikalie in einer Flüssigkeit würde man dagegen* nach*weisen: Man gibt ein Agenz hinzu, un es tritt z.B. eine Farbänderung ein oder etwas fällt am Boden aus. Das ist ziemlich konkret.


----------



## Hutschi

"Beweisen" ist in der Mathematik nicht mit "nachweisen" austauschbar.

"Nachweisen" gilt für Einzelfälle. "Beweisen" gilt für allgemeine Fälle.
"Nachweisen" zeigt oft das Vorhandensein. Man kann etwas nachweisen oder man kann es nicht nachweisen.
"Beweisen" kann auch nach dem Satz vom ausgeschlossenen Dritten erfolgen, indem man zeigt, dass die entgegengesetzte Annahme falsch ist.
Beweisen kann man auch das Nichtvorhandensein. In diesem Fall spricht man kaum von "nachweisen".

Von einem Beweis spricht man auch, wenn man zeigt, dass etwas nicht gilt.

Vor Gericht spricht man fast immer von Beweisen.
Ein Beweis kann auch durch einen Nachweis erfolgen.

Es wurde bewiesen, dass er am Tatort war, weil man seine Fingerabdrücke dort nachweisen konnte.

Ein Beweis vor Gericht kann auch fehlerhaft sein. Zum Beispiel konnte der Täter das Glas mit den Fingerabdrücken am Tatort deponiert haben, um falsche Spuren zu legen.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hutschi said:


> "Nachweisen" gilt für Einzelfälle. "Beweisen" gilt für allgemeine Fälle.


Ich denke, das ist zu allgemein und gilt so eigentlich nicht (siehe auch Deinen eigenen Satz unten).

In septentrionalis' Beispielsatz

_Die Mediziner haben *nach*gewiesen, dass Menschen mit kuenstlichen Organen  leben koennen._

handelt es sich offenbar _nicht _um einen Einzelfall. Trotzdem ist _nachweisen_ hier vollkommen richtig am Platz: Sie haben es konkret gezeigt. Sie haben es (praktisch) getan, und es hat funktioniert.





> Es wurde bewiesen, dass er am Tatort war, weil man seine  Fingerabdrücke dort nachweisen konnte.


Womit Du bewiesen hast,  dass sich auch _*be*weisen _auf einen Einzelfall beziehen  kann. 


> Ein Beweis kann auch durch einen Nachweis erfolgen.


Ja. Man kann wahrscheinlich relativ allgemein sagen, dass ein Nachweis normalerweise ein konkreter(er), oft sichtbarer Beweis ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Sidjanga said:


> Ich denke, dass ist zu allgemein und gilt so eigentlich nicht.
> 
> In septentrionalis' Beispielsatz
> 
> _Die Mediziner haben *nach*gewiesen, dass Menschen mit kuenstlichen Organen  leben koennen._
> 
> handelt es sich offenbar _nicht _um einen Einzelfall. Trotzdem ist _nachweisen_ hier vollkommen richtig am Platz: Sie haben es konkret gezeigt. ...



Das stimmt. Es handelt sich nicht um "einen" Einzelfall. Aber es handelt sich um Einzelfälle. Sie haben damit zugleich bewiesen, dass es prinzipiell möglich ist, und dass es in Einzelfällen möglich ist.

Die Frage ist ja nicht, ob ich es "beweisen" oder "nachweisen" nennen _kann_, sondern ob ich es üblicherweise so nennen würde.

Mir fällt auf, dass sich Substantiv und Verb unterschiedlich verhalten:

Nachweis: Ich zeige es an Einzelfällen (oder an einem Einzelfall)
Beweis: Ich zeige es allgemein (vor Gericht zeige ich es anhand von Indizien. Vor Gericht kann ein Beweis auch falsch sein. Ich kann Spuren nachweisen und mit ihnen die Schuld oder Unschuld beweisen.)

"Nachweisen" und "beweisen" sind viel öfter austauschbar, aber auch nicht immer.
"Nachweisen" bedeutet, etwas Konkretes zu zeigen. "Beweisen" bedeutet, die Richtigkeit/Wahrheit oder Falschheit zu zeigen.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hutschi said:


> Das stimmt. Es handelt sich nicht um "einen" Einzelfall. Aber es handelt sich um Einzelfälle.


Ich denke, ich weiß, was Du meinst. Aber anstatt mit "Einzelfällen" und "prinzipiell" würde ich den tendenziellen Unterschied wenn dann doch weiterhin eher als "konkret" und "theoretisch/argumentativ" beschreiben.

Sie haben es an (konkreten) Einzelfällen nachgewiesen, und haben damit bewiesen, dass es prinzipiell/allgemein möglich ist (es wird zwar bei manchen Patienten nicht gut funktionieren, aber ich denke, das ist ein anderes Thema und hat nichts mit _be_- oder _nachweisen _zu tun).
Wie gesagt finde ich es hier wichtig, dass sie es tatsächlich, praktisch getan haben.


> "Beweisen" bedeutet, die Richtigkeit/Wahrheit oder Falschheit zu zeigen.


Vielleicht vertehe ich nicht genau, was Du damit meinst, aber das mit der Richtigkeit/Wahrheit scheint mir auch zu allgemein zu sein.

Hier z.B. kann ich diesen Aspekt nicht erkennen:  _Er hat bewiesen, dass_ _er auf hohem Niveau mithalten kann
_


----------



## Hutschi

Stimmt. Hier heißt es: "gezeigt".
Ich hatte es zu sehr in wissenschaftlichem Sinn gesehen.

In der Alltagssprache sind "beweisen", "nachweisen" und "zeigen" oft (fast) synonym.

_Er hat bewiesen, dass_ _er auf hohem Niveau mithalten kann.
_ _Er hat nachgewiesen, dass_ _er auf hohem Niveau mithalten kann.
_ _Er hat gezeigt, dass_ _er auf hohem Niveau mithalten kann.

Hier unterscheidet sich "beweisen" stark von "Beweis" im wissenschaftlichem Sinn. Bei einem Beweis würde es genügen, dass er zeigt, dass er es potentiell kann. Im vorliegenden Satz hat er es aber aktuell gezeigt, zumindest wird der Satz praktisch so verstanden.

"Beweisen" hat also zwei unterschiedliche Bedeutungen.
_


----------



## Bahiano

*Anmerkung der Moderatorin:  *Diese Frage war neu gestellt, aber es gab schon einen Thread darüber. Nun sind beide Threads zusammengefügt. 

Hallo Leute! Ich habe mir mal erlaubt, das Thema beweisen - nachweisen dort aus dem Deutsch-Spanisch-Forum hier nochmals zu posten, damit es dort nicht verstaubt...
Ich wollte schon leichtfertig antworten, hing dann aber für mindestens zehn Minuten über meiner Tastatur und wusste nicht, wie ich meine 
Gedanken in Worte fassen kann. Nach weitern zehn Minuten wusste ich dann nicht mal mehr, was ich überhaupt denken soll.
Was meint ihr: Wie kann man den Unterschied (den es meiner Meinung nach gibt) zwischen *beweisen* und *nachweisen* am besten erklären?
Gruß, Ba*h*iano


----------



## Sowka

Hallo Bahiano 

Zunächst einmal verbinde ich "beweisen" eher mit einer theoretischen Methode und "nachweisen" eher mit etwas Praktischem. 

Zum Beispiel lässt sich in einer Flüssigkeit ein bestimmter Stoff nachweisen, sofern seine Menge nicht unterhalb der Nachweisgrenze liegt.
(An diesen Stellen könnte man nicht von "beweisen" sprechen).

Nun könnte jemand theoretisch bewiesen haben, dass es diesen Stoff in dieser Flüssigkeit gar nicht geben dürfte. 

Der praktische Nachweis jedoch würde in diesem Fall den theoretischen Beweis widerlegen.


----------



## Bahiano

Sowka said:


> Hallo Bahiano
> 
> Zunächst einmal verbinde ich "beweisen" eher mit einer theoretischen Methode und "nachweisen" eher mit etwas Praktischem.
> 
> Zum Beispiel lässt sich in einer Flüssigkeit ein bestimmter Stoff nachweisen, sofern seine Menge nicht unterhalb der Nachweisgrenze liegt.
> (An diesen Stellen könnte man nicht von "beweisen" sprechen).
> 
> Nun könnte jemand theoretisch bewiesen haben, dass es diesen Stoff in dieser Flüssigkeit gar nicht geben dürfte.
> 
> Der praktische Nachweis jedoch würde in diesem Fall den theoretischen Beweis widerlegen.



Interessant!
Ich sehe es eher andersrum, also dass ein Nachweis eher was theoretisches ist, ein Dokument (z.B. Beleg, Urkunde, Zeugnis, etc.), während ein Beweis eher was "handfestes" ist (DNA-Probe, Fingerabdruck, Video-Beweis, etc.).
Ich kann den Originalsatz ("die Physik kann nicht beweisen, sondern nur nachweisen") sehr gut nachvollziehen, finde aber keinen Weg zur Erklärung.


----------



## Gernot Back

Wenn man nachweisen und beweisen jeweils als dreiwertige Verben auffasst, dann besteht ein gravierender Unterschied zwischen



_Ich weise jemandem etwas nach.
_ 
_Ich beweise jemandem etwas._ 

Version a.) eignet sich eher für Kriminalfälle.
Version b.) eignet sich eher für charakterliche Eigenschaften.


_Die Staatsanwaltschaft wies der Krankenschwester fünffachen Mord aus Habgier nach.
_ 
_Der Vermieter bewies seinem Mieter großes Entgegenkommen._ 

Der _Beweis_ von Aufrichtigkeit, Liebe, Treue, Vertrauen etc. hat von Natur aus mehr Praktisches und weniger Theoretisches an sich als ein kriminaltechnischer oder physikalischer _Nachweis_. In der Mathematik und der Philosophie würde man allerdings ausschließlich von einem _Beweis_ sprechen, obwohl (oder gar weil) beide Disziplinen rein theoretisch arbeiten.

Vielleicht ist der Unterschied, dass ein _Nachweis_ nur indirekt erfolgen kann, indem wir technische Hilfsmittel nutzen.
Um etwas als _Beweis_ zu akzeptieren, benötigen wir nur unsere fünf Sinne. Andererseits ist ein Indizienbeweis aber auch wieder nur eine Art indirekter Beweis, der allerdings auch oft genug zu Fehlurteilen führt.


----------



## JCA-

Bahiano said:


> *Anmerkung der Moderatorin:  *Diese Frage war neu gestellt, aber es gab schon einen Thread darüber. Nun sind beide Threads zusammengefügt.
> 
> Hallo Leute! Ich habe mir mal erlaubt, das Thema beweisen - nachweisen dort aus dem Deutsch-Spanisch-Forum hier nochmals zu posten, damit es dort nicht verstaubt...



Nachdem ich schon darüber nachgedacht habe, verstehe ich dass es doch eine Unterschied gibt, *sogar auf Deutsch wie auch auf Spanisch*. Einverstanden bin ich mit der Meinung von denen hier einigermassen gesagt haben:

beweisen ist mehr theoretisch, nachweisen praktischer.

Und mein Beispiel, das Bahiano hierher mitgebracht hat, verdeutlicht vielleicht den Unterschied:


"... man kann ihre Existenz (einer Kraft) beweisen; also, dass eigentlich nicht beweisen, denn in der Physik kann man in der Regel nichts beweisen aber nachweisen kann man es"


wobei der Physik Lehrer, die Idee so vervollständigen könnte: "weil, beweisen eine Aufgabe der Mathematk ist"

was denkt ihr?

noch deutlicher, sind diese entsprechende Synonyme?:


beweisen: demonstrieren
nachweisen: prüfen



_mögliche Korrekturen sind willkommen_


----------



## Gernot Back

JCA- said:


> beweisen ist mehr theoretisch, nachweisen praktischer.


Das denke ich ja -wie oben bereits gesagt- gerade nicht, sondern umgekehrt.



JCA- said:


> beweisen: demonstrieren
> nachweisen: prüfen


Ersteres Wortpaar würde ich als synonym akzeptieren, insbesondere bei Charaktereigenschaften, die man beweist oder demonstriert.
Letzteres Wortpaar würde ich hingegen überhaupt nicht als synonym ansehen:

Ein _Nachweis_ steht am Ende einer _Prüfung_ (oder _Untersuchung_), ist deren _Ergebnis_, jedoch nicht der Vorgang selbst.
Ich vermute, du erliegst hier dem falschen Freund sp. _probar_ - dt. _prüfen_ 
Diese Analogie funktioniert anders als bei sp. _probar_ - dt. (aus)_probieren_ nicht.
_Nachweisen_ wäre auf Spanisch doch auch wohl eher _*com*probar_, oder?


----------



## Sowka

Guten Morgen 



Sowka said:


> Zunächst einmal verbinde ich "beweisen" eher mit einer theoretischen Methode und "nachweisen" eher mit etwas Praktischem.
> 
> Zum Beispiel lässt sich in einer Flüssigkeit ein bestimmter Stoff nachweisen, sofern seine Menge nicht unterhalb der Nachweisgrenze liegt.
> (An diesen Stellen könnte man nicht von "beweisen" sprechen).
> 
> Nun könnte jemand theoretisch bewiesen haben, dass es diesen Stoff in dieser Flüssigkeit gar nicht geben dürfte.
> 
> Der praktische Nachweis jedoch würde in diesem Fall den theoretischen Beweis widerlegen.





Gernot Back said:


> JCA- said:
> 
> 
> 
> Einverstanden bin ich mit der Meinung von denen hier einigermassen gesagt haben:
> 
> beweisen ist mehr theoretisch, nachweisen praktischer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das denke ich ja -wie oben bereits gesagt- gerade nicht, sondern umgekehrt.
Click to expand...


Aber mein Beispiel ist doch nicht falsch, oder? 

Ich kann aber auch die anderen Beispiele nachvollziehen, die scheinbar das Gegenteil meiner Behauptung beweisen, und so denke ich, müssen wir sagen: Es hängt vollkommen vom Kontext ab, wie die beiden Begriffe eingesetzt werden. Man kann nicht für alle Zusammenhänge gültig sagen, welches das eher Theoretische oder das eher Praktische ist.


----------



## JCA-

Gernot Back said:


> Das denke ich ja -wie oben bereits gesagt- gerade nicht, sondern umgekehrt.


wenn nachweisen, nachprüfen oder comprobar, mehr mit Experimente zu tun hat, und dagegen, beweisen oder  demonstrieren mehr mit Argumente oder Rechnungen, warum umgekehrt



> Ein _Nachweis_ steht am Ende einer _Prüfung_ (oder _Untersuchung_), ist deren _Ergebnis_, jedoch nicht der Vorgang selbst.
> Ich vermute, du erliegst hier dem falschen Freund sp. _probar_ - dt. _prüfen_


vielleicht ja; aber, dann ersetze ich: nachweisen: nachprüfen


> Diese Analogie funktioniert anders als bei sp. _probar_ - dt. (aus)_probieren_ nicht.


Bei der Analogie, denke ich dass das "aus" notwendig ist, also _ausprobieren_, weil _probieren _verstehe ich im Sinne vom, z.B. die Suppe probieren. 



> _Nachweisen_ wäre auf Spanisch doch auch wohl eher _*com*probar_, ?



Na Ja, nachweisen habe ich als comprobar verstanden, sogar ohne auf das Wörterbuch zu gucken.


----------



## Gernot Back

JCA- said:


> Gernot Back said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCA- said:
> 
> 
> 
> beweisen ist mehr theoretisch, nachweisen praktischer.
> 
> 
> 
> Das denke ich ja -wie oben bereits gesagt- gerade nicht, sondern umgekehrt.
> 
> Ersteres Wortpaar würde ich als synonym akzeptieren, insbesondere bei Charaktereigenschaften, die man beweist oder demonstriert.
> Letzteres Wortpaar würde ich hingegen überhaupt nicht als synonym ansehen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wenn nachweisen, nachprüfen oder comprobar, mehr mit Experimente zu tun hat, und dagegen, beweisen oder  demonstrieren mehr mit Argumente oder Rechnungen, warum umgekehrt
Click to expand...

Wenn ich Charaktereigenschaften _*be*weise_, dann tue ich das ganz *praktisch*; z.B. bei Hilfsbereitschaft, indem ich jemandem helfe; bei Treue, indem ich nicht betrüge; bei Entgegenkommen, indem ich einen Kompromiss schließe. 

Mit Argumenten beweise ich nichts, sondern versuche jemanden zu überzeugen. Bei einem Beweis oder auch Nachweis gibt es keine Überzeugungsarbeit mehr zu leisten, da erübrigt sich jedes Argument. Wenn jemand z.B. eine Straftat verübt hat, dann trägt die Staatsanwaltschaft die *Be*weismittel wie Videoaufzeichnungen, (genetische) Fingerabdrücke etc. zusammen, um ihm diese Straftat *nach*zuweisen. Diese Beweismittel sind aber keine Argumente.* 

Argumente wie eine schwere Kindheit oder Drogensucht als mildernde Umstände (die natürlich auch z.B. durch Zeugenaussagen *nach*zuweisen wären) kommen dann bei der Bemessung des Strafmaßes ins Spiel. 

In der Mathematik spricht man immer nur von _*Be*weisen_ und nicht von _*Nach*weisen_, obwohl oder gerade weil(?) man hier rein theoretisch arbeitet. Das kann ich mir auch nicht so recht erklären. In der Theologie (und teilweise auch der Philosophie) kann ich es mir hingegen gut vorstellen, warum man da lieber von _*Be*weisen_, etwa auch _Gottesbeweisen_ (!), spricht als von _*Nach*weisen_: Man hat nichts Greifbares zur Hand. Die Naturwissenschaften können da trotz eingeräumter Unschärfe-Relationen viel mehr und erbringen durchaus *Nach*weise!



JCA- said:


> Gernot Back said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ein _Nachweis_ steht am Ende einer _Prüfung_ (oder _Untersuchung_), ist deren _Ergebnis_, jedoch nicht der Vorgang selbst.
> Ich vermute, du erliegst hier dem falschen Freund sp. _probar_ - dt. _prüfen_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vielleicht ja; aber, dann ersetze ich: nachweisen: nachprüfen
Click to expand...

Die sind aber auch nicht synonym zueinander. _Nachprüfen_ ist ebenfalls ein Vorgang, ein _Nachweis_ aber dessen Ziel und ggf. Ergebnis.



JCA- said:


> Bei der Analogie, denke ich dass das "aus" notwendig ist, also _ausprobieren_, weil _probieren _verstehe ich im Sinne vom, z.B. die Suppe probieren.


Probieren hat nicht nur mit Abschmecken in der Küche zu tun, wie die Redewendung "_Probieren geht über studieren_" oder auch die berühmte deutsche Übersetzung von Balus Lied The Bare Necessities (Probier's mal mit Gemütlichkeit) _*beweist*_.

*Es sei denn, man versteht Argumente in einem Sinne wie etwa auf dieser Seite "_die zwei gewichtigen Argumente von Pamela Anderson_".


----------



## petoe

Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit auch mal einen Post(?) zum Wort 'Beweisen' verfasst (siehe http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2129614).
Es ist wirklich ungemein schwierig für Ausländer, die Bedeutungen von 'beweisen, nachweisen oder erweisen' richtig zu unterscheiden. Ich beginne immer wieder zu zweifeln. Im niederländischen sagt man nur 'bewijzen' für alles, kein Problem


----------



## JCA-

Gernot Back said:


> Wenn ich Charaktereigenschaften _*be*weise_, dann tue ich das ganz *praktisch*; z.B. bei Hilfsbereitschaft, indem ich jemandem helfe; bei Treue, indem ich nicht betrüge; bei Entgegenkommen, indem ich einen Kompromiss schließe.
> 
> _*Nach*weisen_: Man hat nichts Greifbares zur Hand. Die Naturwissenschaften können da trotz eingeräumter Unschärfe-Relationen viel mehr und erbringen durchaus *Nach*weise!
> 
> Die sind aber auch nicht synonym zueinander. _Nachprüfen_ ist ebenfalls ein Vorgang, ein _Nachweis_ aber dessen Ziel und ggf. Ergebnis....
> 
> Es sei denn, man versteht Argumente in einem Sinne wie etwa auf dieser Seite "_die zwei gewichtigen Argumente von Pamela Anderson_".



Kann man sagen, dass in einigen Fällen beweisen praktischer als nachweisen ist? Ja. Du hast es bewiesen. Soviel ich es aber verstehe, sogar auf Spanisch, comprobar (nachweisen) ist *im allgemeinem* praktischer als demostrar (beweisen). Aber *nicht immer*, wie in den Beispielen, die du mitgebracht hast.

So, und jetzt schenke mir bitte ein Synonim für nachweisen, wenn es es gibt. 

Und gegen die Argumente von Pamela Anderson hat niemand etwas dagegen, denke ich, oder?


----------



## Gernot Back

JCA- said:


> So, und jetzt schenke mir bitte ein Synonim für nachweisen, wenn es es gibt.


Soweit es um schriftliche Nachweise ("_Belege_"; also Dokumente, Zeugnisse oder Urkunden) geht, wäre "_belegen_" ein Synonym zu "_nachweisen_"; z.B.:

_Der Kindsvater hat seine laufenden Unterhaltszahlungen anhand von Kontoauszügen *belegt/nachgewiesen*._​


----------



## JCA-

Gernot Back said:


> Soweit es um schriftliche Nachweise ("_Belege_"; also Dokumente, Zeugnisse oder Urkunden) geht, wäre "_belegen_" ein Synonym zu "_nachweisen_"; z.B.:
> _Der Kindsvater hat seine laufenden Unterhaltszahlungen anhand von Kontoauszügen *belegt/nachgewiesen*._​



Danke Gernot

*dokumentiert *könnte man auch in diesem Fall sagen?


----------



## Gernot Back

JCA- said:


> *dokumentiert *könnte man auch in diesem Fall sagen?


Das ist meines Erachtens etwas anderes und auch schwächer als _belegen/nachweisen_. _Belege _sammelt man, weil man sie später möglicherweise als _Nachweise _benötigt. _Dokumente _fallen hingegen an, ohne dass jemand unbedingt beabsichtigt, später etwas damit zu _nach_zu_weisen_/zu _belegen_. Natürlich können manche Dokumente im Nachhinein auch als Nachweise dienen, ohne dass man das von vornherein beabsichtigt. Im Allgemeinen _dokumentiert _man aber etwas rein zu dem Zweck, dass man sich später daran erinnern kann, nicht primär um anderen damit etwas zu _beweisen _oder _nach_zu_weisen_.


----------



## coolvermani

Hallo,
Ich bin selber ein deutsch Lerner und hatte die gleiche Frage. In der deutschen Sprache, wenn der Satz transitive ist benutzt man die Wörter die mit "be" anfangen. Mit transitive meinte ich wenn in einem Satz ein Akkusativ Objekt gibt dann wird die Wörter mit dem Anfang "be" benutzt. Beispiel..
"Der Wissenschaftler beweist die Stichhaltigkeit" hier haben wir ein akkusativ Objekt "die Stichhaltigkeit" und wenn der Satz nicht transitiv ist benutzt man nachweisen..Beispiel 
"Die Mediziner haben nachgewiesen".
Hoffe das hilft..


----------



## berndf

Es ist schon richtig, dass abgeleitete Verben mit _be-_ in aller Regel transitiv sind. Nur hilft das hier nicht, weil _nachweisen _auch transitiv ist:_ Die Mediziner haben den Tumor nachgewiesen._ Der von Dir vorgebrachte Beispielsatz ist unvollständig.


----------



## coolvermani

Stimmt..:-(


----------

